# لقاءات مميزه مع اعضاء ملتقى الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع المميزين



## ابوصـــــالح (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوعنا اليوم جديد "غير شكل" نهدف فيه الى التعرف على اخواننا و اخواتنا الكرام ممن يشاركون بفعالية في هذا الملتقى .. كي نتقرب منهم ومن فكرهم وخبرتهم ومعرفتهم واخلاقهم وعلمهم ورؤاهم اكثر واكثر واكثر .. كي نستفيد منهم ونتعلم منهم .. كي نوفيهم حقهم ونجلهم ونحترمهم اكثر واكثر واكثر ...

ولذلك سوف نقوم باختيار واحد منهم كل مرة ونطلب من الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء توجيه اسئلة لهم ومنحم الوقت المعقول للاجابة عليها .. ثم مناقشة اجوبتهم اذا دعت الحاجة للنقاش والاستفسار .. 

اما منهم ؟؟؟ فهنا المجال مفتوح للاقتراح من كامل الاعضاء ... ومن جهتي كمشرف على هذا الملتقى الرائع سوف اقترح بعض الاسماء التي لاحظت انها اعطت الكثير لهذا الملتقى وخاصة في الاونة الاخيرة ..... من هذه الاسماء التاليين ... وأتأسف مقدما عن السهو في عدم ذكر الجميع وجميعكم تستحقون عمل مقابلات معكم و ان شاء الله سنعمل مقابلات مع الجميع ...

النائف ، ياسر التويتي ، محمود حازم عياد ، مهندس مشاريع طاقة ، م. سنان يونس نوري ، labeeb ، faiqmohmed ، waken ، أبو ريم العوفي ، gafel ، واحد يفكر ، ابوعمر ، نهر النيييل ، بندروزا ، الزعيم2000 ، عبدالقادر حجاج ، نعيم ابو كرم ، العبد الفقير ، kmb ، ابوسعاد ، الزعيم12 ، ..... والقائمة تطول وتطول

الان نريد ان نبدأ فمن يصعد منصة الاعتراف .... اول اقتراح سيرد على هذا الموضوع من اي عضو سيكون هو المقترح هو الاول وسيمنح اسبوع للرد والمشاركة وان لم يرد "لظروف انشغاله او اي كان" طبعا بدايةً ستكون الاسماء المقترحه مقيده فقط بالمذكورين اعلاه .:81:


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (18 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلبن
اقترح واحد يفكر


----------



## النائف (19 يوليو 2007)

اخي ابوصالح 
فعلا موضوع ورائع ودعوة للتعرف على الزملاء اكثر واكثر والاستفادة من خبراتهم العلمية والعملية،واتمنى التوفيق للجميع ، فهذه الفكره كانت تراودني كثيرا، ولكن بوركت اخي ابوصالح فانت دائما سباق لكل ماهو مفيد وجديد .


----------



## ابوسعاد (19 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزيز ابو صالح مع خالص تحياتي لكم بوضع شخصي المتواضع مه هذه الكوكبة من اللامعين والمتميزين واقترح ان نبدأ بالمهندس محمود حازم اومهندس سنان ولكن بعد ان نتعرف عليكم انتم واعتقد ان ذلك هو الطبيعي شكرا مقدما وبانتظاركم على المنصة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اشكر كل من تفاعل في الموضوع ... وكما تم الخيار الاول من اول رد فقد تم اختيار الاخ "واحد يفكر" كأول عضو نجري معه المقالة ثم انشاء الله من بعده سيكون الاخ محمود حازم عياد ثم مهندس سنان يونس نوري ثم النائف ثم ابو سعاد .... وكل من يقترح اسمه سيضاف ضمن القائمة
....................................................................... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نبدأ

*سوف يكون هذا الموضوع موضوعا لتنسيق المقابلات وارشيف عام لها، وسيفتح موضوع جديد لكل مقابلة بإذن الله تعالى*
.................................................................
نبذه عن الاخ العضو واحد يفكر
تاريخ التسجيل في الملتقى ... 10-12-2003
اجمالي المشاركات 14
ابرز المواضيع .. هوس التطعيج زالبعد السادس في قسم العمارة والتخطيط
آخر نشاط للعضو كان في : 24-06-2007 03:22 AM 
واحد يفكر هو ..
طالب - دكتوراة في ادارة المشاريع - اسكتلندا
الإطار العام للبحث:إدارة المعرفة في المشاريع الإنشائية 
عينة البحث:800 شركة إنشائية (إستشارات هندسية ومقاولات) في بريطانيا
الشهادات السابقة: بكالوريوس عمارة, ماجستير إدارة مشاريع.
..............................................................
نبدأ الان طرح الاسئلة على اخينا الكريم "دعوة عامة لكافة الاعضاء والزوار" ونتمنى منه قبول الدعوة للمقابلة و سرعة الرد على الاسئلة المطروحة كي تستمر عجلة المقابلات.

تطرح الاسئلة على العضو الكريم في الموضوع التالي ... مقابلة مع العضو واحد يفكر ...


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (20 يوليو 2007)

الأخوان الاعزاء
يشرفني أن أكون ضيفاً عليكم هنا في هذا المنتدى الرائع واتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقني فيما فيه الخير للجميع.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 يوليو 2007)

اشكر الاخ سنان قبولة للدعوة .. واسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناته وان يرزقه التوفيق فيها

ان شاء الله قريبا جدا سوف نتشرف بها جميعا


----------



## ابوسعاد (21 يوليو 2007)

اشكر الاخ ابوصالح على ثقته الغاليه ولجميع الاخوة الافاضل وكفى بذلك شرفا ان اكون بين هذه الكوكبة من اللامعين جعلنا الله دوما عند حسن ظنكم اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي ما لايعلمون


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 يوليو 2007)

أشكر الأخ العزيز أبو صالح على أختيارة لى والفكرة أكثر من رائعة هل سيتم أخطارنا ببدء الحوار
عن طريق البريد الألكترونى رجاء ذلك حيث أننى مرتبط ببعض السفريات خلال الأسبوع الحالى و القادم 
وأود الا يفوتنى هذا فما هو المطلوب منى حتى نبدء 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 يوليو 2007)

اهلا وسهلا اخي لبو سعاد و اخي محمود حازم عياد .. وشكرا لكما قبول الدعوة

ان شاء الله سوف يتم اخباركم ببداية اللقاء عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة وستجدون موضعا جديدا معنون بإسمكم قد تم انشاءه لاجراء المقابلة، كما حصل مع اخينا واحد يفكر .. ولذلك ارجو منكم متابعة الملتقى في الايام القادمه

اتوقع المقابلة مع الاخ محمود ستكون بعد اسبوعين تقريبا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودنا والعود احمد ...

نبدأ بمشيئة الله المقابلة الثانية مع مبدع آخر من رواد واعضاء هذا الملتقى ..
مبدعنا القادم هو المهندس محمود حازم عياد ...

نبذه عن المهندس محمود
إجمالي المشاركات: 178 (معدل المشاركات لكل يوم 0.59) 
آخر مشاركة:
بداية مقابلة مع المهندس محمود حازم عياد ( رد على رسالة أخى / أبو صالح )
اليوم 06:27 PM 
البحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة محمود حازم عياد 

البحث عن جميع مواضيع محمود حازم عياد 

اكثر ما يمز مهندسنا العزيز هو خبرته الكبيرة في برنامج البرايمافيرا فهو مرجع مهم وخبير في برامج التخطيط للمشاريع ..... اتمنى ان نستمتع جميعا بهذه المقابلة
.........................
نبدأ بطرح الاسئلة في الموضوع المخصص لهذا اللقاء وهو على الرابط التالي
هـــنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## faiqmohmed (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي ابو صالح على هذه الثقة واتمنى ان انال رضاكم


----------



## هيبلو (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جمعا اهل السلام والأسلام...
الحقيقة يعجز اللسان عن شكركم والاعتراف بفضل الله ومن ثم فضلكم .الأخوة الأعضاء الأجلاء.
من الواضح ان هذا المنتدى المبارك بإذن الله مليئ بالخبراء والكفاءات المميزة جدا ولله الحمد وانه لايقل اي منهم عن الاخر . ولو اني جديد في الموقع ولاتوجد لي مشاركات سوى اني دائما أنهل وأستنير بما تفضلتم به علينا وهذا من حسن جودكم وكرمكم واني والله يعلم اني ادعوا الله العزيز الحكيم لكم دائما بالخير ويجزيكم أعمالكم خير الجزاء .
أما عن موضوع التعرف عن الاخوة الاعضاء هو جل ما نتمنوه وذلك على الاقل لتبقى مهمتهم( اصعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) ان شاء الله بتوجيه الاستفسارات لهم مباشرة . وذلك يعطي نوع من الثقة لكل من اطراف الحوار او السؤال او...الخ.
امــــــــــــــــــــــــا فضولي الاكبر لهذا المنتدى هو سؤال للاخ العزيز جدا أبــــــوصالــــــــــح وهو.
الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله عنا كل خير بإذنه تعالى .(ابي أعرف بس متى تجلس عالجهاز الكمبيوتر)
والسلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## هيبلو (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
الأخوة الكرام (المهندسين العرب). 
أحتج مساعدة منكم واحب ان استعين بخبراتكم ان شاء الله حيث اني أحب ان اسمع رأي كل من له خبرة في ادارة المشاريع . 
أولا : انا طالب ماجستير حاليا في( إدارة المشاريع) في الفصل الاول وفي بدايته مع العلم اني حاصل على البكالوريس( هندسة مدنية) حديثا 2004-2005 ولله الحمد. ولكن افتقر للخبرة العملية في مجال العمل وذللك لقصر المدة من سنة التخرج وحتى الان.
ثانيا : ماذا..... يمكن ان يفعل شخص مثلي بعد التخرج من ادارة المشاريع بإذن الله تعالى او ماذا يجب عليه فعله وما هي الامور او العلوم التي يجب ان يكون ملم بها وايضا البرامج او الدورات وما الي ذالك .. 
بحيث انه لايجد من هو مثلي صعوبة في تطبيق ما هو نظري على الواقع العملي ..
ثالثا : نرجو منكم النصيحة والارشاد بحسب خبرتكم العملية والعلمية ..وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 أغسطس 2007)

حياك الله اخ هيبلو

شكرا لك اشادتك بالملتقى .. واسأل الله ان ينفع به الجميع
فعلا الهدف من التعارف هو تحديد تخصص كل منا والتعرف على نقاط معرفته حتى يستفيد الاخوة منها

اما عن سؤالك متى اجلس على جهاز الكمبيوتر .. فانا ابدا ما اجلس عليه .:81: . وانما اتصفح الانترنت بشكل يومي لاغراض مختلفه.

اتمنى منك اخي هيبلو (كرما لا امرا) انت تفتح موضوع جديد وتسأل سؤالك فيه حتى يكون سياق هذا الموضوع موحد وتكون الاجابة على اسئلتك واستفسارتك مركزة وموحده في موضوع يخصها.


----------



## راسم النعيمي (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ ابو صالح بارك الله فيك على هذا المقترح اللطيف والمفيد جدا في كل المجالات ارجو من كافة الخوة المشاركين اغناء التجربه وانجاحها وجزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم


----------



## هيبلو (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
تحية طيبة الاخوة المهندسين العرب دون استثناء . 
الاخ الكريم ابو صالح كنت اتمنى فقط ان نعرف عنك الكثير وهذا من باب الفضول الاخوي ليس اكثر وذالك من ما يعكسه هذا المنتدى المبارك والقيم من رقي الاخلاق والتميز والابداع ولاهم من ذالك روح الأخوة والتألف بين الاخوة الاعضاء . أما مضمون سؤالي هو (عندما نعرف شخص مثلك رزقه الله بهذا العلم والخبره التي لا تنعكس إلا من شخص مجتهد ومتمرس وبذالك استوحي والله اعلم انك شخص مشغول جدا , وهنا كان سؤالي هو متى تجد الوقت وكيف لتلاحظ كل مافي المنتدى وهي كانت مزحه ونرجو السماح اخي الكريم) والله لايحرمنا من كرمك. ونسأل الله القدير ان ينفعنا من علمه ويعلمنا العمل به لننال رضاه .


----------



## علياً (17 سبتمبر 2007)

انا حاصل على الأجازة العليا فى الهتدسة الألكترونية وأريد الحصول على الأجازة الدقيقةفى الأدارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع


----------



## المحترم الاول (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ محمود حازم 
بعد التحية 
طبقاً احالة الحوار فإنى أقترح أن يكون حوارنا حول عملية تسوية الموارد تبدأ بشرح من جانبك ثم تتوالى المناقشة
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل
والمشرف القدير الاخ ابو صالح

حقيقة لم الحظ الموضوع الا الان فقط

واشكر لك ثقتك وترشيحك لشخصي
بان اكون معكم في لقاء
وهو ما اعتبره وساما 
قد يستحقه كثيرون افضل عطاءا مني
ممن يذخر بهم ملتقانا الحبيب

اخي الغالي ابو صالح
ان شئت ان تمنحني هذا اللقاء
فلا املك الا ان اكون لك شاكرا
ولذوقك ممتنا

وتحت امركم في اي شيء 
يكون بمقدوري الرد عليه وتقديمه

شاكرا ومقدرا لكم جميعا

وادعو الله ان يبارك في العلم الذي يطرح في جنبات هذا الملتقى
مما ينفع الاخوة الزملاء بالكثير والكثير

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا والاخوة الزملاء جميعا​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا ومرحبا بك اخي الكريم نهر النييل ... اشكر لك مرورك وكلماتك العذبه
واقول لك انه لشرف كبير لنا ان تمنحنى شيئا من وقتك لإجراء المقابلة معك .. فقد عرفت بجديتك في طرح المواضيع وانت من خير من يعمل معه مقابلة .. سوف اضيفك ان شاء الله في الجدول وستكون المقابلة معك ان شاء الله بعد الاخ ابو سعاد مباشرة .. ولك ان ترجع للجدول في الردود السابقه اعلاه

شاكرا لك وللجميع تفاعلكم مع هذا الموضوع واسأل الله ان ينفع بكم وبخبرتكم وبعلمكم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 أكتوبر 2007)

نستمر في متابعة المقابلات الرائعه مع الاعضاء ... ونذكر بأن هذا الموضوع موضوعا لتنسيق المقابلات وارشيف عام لها، وسيفتح موضوع جديد لكل مقابلة بإذن الله تعالى
.................................................. ...............
المقابلة القادمه مع المهندس سنان يونس نوري
نبذه عن الاخ المهندس سنان
إجمالي المشاركات: 46 (معدل المشاركات لكل يوم 0.12) 
آخر مشاركة:
مطلوب مهندسين للعمل بشرط الخبرة
29-09-2007 10:35 PM 

م. سنان يونس نوري هو ..
العمر:
36 
الهوايات:
Reading - Computer & Internet - Sport (Football - Tennis) 
الوظيفه:
Project Departmrnt Team - General Company for Chemical Industeries - Libya 
.................................................. ............
نبدأ الان طرح الاسئلة على اخينا الكريم "دعوة عامة لكافة الاعضاء والزوار" ونتمنى منه قبول الدعوة للمقابلة و سرعة الرد على الاسئلة المطروحة كي تستمر عجلة المقابلات.

تطرح الاسئلة على العضو الكريم في الموضوع التالي ... لقاء مع العضو المهندس سنان يونس نوري...


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع شيق...........


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*مساعدة في إدارة الورش الإنتاجية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الكرام انا اختصاصي الأصلي ماجستير تصميم ميكانيكي
ولكن الآن اعمل في ورشة انتاجية لتصنيع هياكل حديدية ضخمة حسب الرسوم الهندسية التي تأتينا من الزبون

يعني مختصر مفيد ماكو تصميم

المطلوب مني هو ادارة الإنتاج في الورشة ويندرج تحت ذلك توزيع العمال والصيانة ومواعيد التسليم ووضع خطة العمل الزمنية لكل فقرات المقاولة وطبعا قد تتزامن مقاولتان أو أكثر وفيها الكبيرة وفيها الصغيرة ذات يوم أو يومين او اكثر 

فهل هناك أحد يرشدني إلى كتب أو محاضرات أو نصائح حول ذلك فالموضوع جديد علي

ارجوا الرد بموضوعية وبجدية وشكرا :56: 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ عبدالله غزاوي ..
حياك الله في الملتقى .. الرجاء نقل مداخلتك الى موضوع جديد وستجد ان شاء الله من يرد عليها بموضوعية وجدية ... لان موقها الحالي لا يتناسب مع الموضوع التي وضعت فيه ... وشكرا لك سعة صدرك


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم سنـــــــــان
برجاء تقديم نفسك تفصيلاً للتعرف عليك
يعنى سيرتك الذاتية وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (6 نوفمبر 2007)

عتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب
1- للأخ محمود عياد لعدم استكمال الحوار
2- للأخ نهر النييييل لعدم بدء الحوار
هذا العتاب نابع من تقديرى الكبير لكما
وشـــــكرً


----------



## مهندس كهربة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا واتحلي الفرصة لكي اتعرف علي الاعضاء المميزين في هذا المنتدي الرائع.


----------



## النافذة (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم 
اريد اعرف طبيعة وصيغة الاسئلة فلم اجد احد قد سال واقترح بان يبدا المشرفين بتوجيه الاسئلة وفتح النقاش


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 ديسمبر 2007)

النافذة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم
> اريد اعرف طبيعة وصيغة الاسئلة فلم اجد احد قد سال واقترح بان يبدا المشرفين بتوجيه الاسئلة وفتح النقاش



اخي الفاضل النافذة

الاسئلة موجودة في الموضوعات المخصصة للقاءات
وستجدها في موضوعنا هنا 
اضغط على اللينك الموجود في مشاركات اخونا ابو صالح 

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## بهاءالدين (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على تواجدى فى هذا المنتدى
عندى طلب 
الكثير من طلبة كليات الهندسة لا يعلمون الكثير عن ادارة المشروعات حتى موادها فى الكليه يكون محتواها العلمى صغير جدا لا يفيد بل يعطى خلفيه فقط 
كل ما اريده ان اعرف كيف اكون على درايه محترمة بعلم ادارة المشروعات 
نوع الدورات المطلوبه 
اماكن تلك الدورات وافضل الاماكن 
اذا اردت ان يكون مشروع تخرجى فى ادارة المشروعات ماهو اقتراح اهل الخبرة فى هذا وانا اعتقد ان استطعت عمل مشروع التخرج فى ادراة المشروعات سيكون خير ساعد لى ولزملائى
شكرا لكم على سعة صدركم بقراءة مشاركتى 
مرة اخى بارك الله لكم فى ما تصنعوه فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (8 يناير 2008)

الشكر الكثير لمشرفنا المميز ابو صالح وكافه الزملاء المشرفين والاعضاء بصراحه الموضوع رائع واكثر من رائع واعتقد ان الاستفاده سوف تكون كبيره لمن يحاوروا ولمن يشاركو او يقراء الحوارات فقط اليوم رايت هذا الموضوع والذي طرح منذ شهور وللاسف لكن مع ذلك سوف انشالله اكون عند حسن الظن وانا جاهز لاي حوار .


----------



## ع ع عبدالرحمن (27 يناير 2008)

الله يبارك في جميع من يقدموا المساعدات والايضاحات والاهم خلاصة الحياة التي لاتؤخذ من اكبر الجامعات انما من اصحاب التجربة والعقلاء رجال ونساء وبالتوفيق ونساءل الله ان يعطي كلا على نيته


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 يناير 2008)

بهاءالدين قال:


> الحمد لله على تواجدى فى هذا المنتدى
> عندى طلب
> الكثير من طلبة كليات الهندسة لا يعلمون الكثير عن ادارة المشروعات حتى موادها فى الكليه يكون محتواها العلمى صغير جدا لا يفيد بل يعطى خلفيه فقط
> كل ما اريده ان اعرف كيف اكون على درايه محترمة بعلم ادارة المشروعات
> ...



اخونا الفاضل بهاء

ارجو ان تضع مشاركتك وطلبك الكريم
في موضوع منفصل بقسم الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشروعات
بملتقانا هنا

وانا متأكد من ان الاخوة الاعضاء سيشاركونك طلبك
لكن
هنا فقط للتواصل في موضوع لقاءات مع الاعضاء المميزين

دمت بكل ود


----------



## سهيل اليماني (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وكل عام وانتم بخير وعافية
اساتذتي الاكارم جميعا ارجو منكم تزويدي بما امكن حول الادارة الفنية لمنشاة الغاز وطريقة الادارة فيها حيث وقد صدر قرار تعييني مؤخرا كمدير لمنشأة غاز تحوي(محطة تعبئة اسطوانات Lpgحيث وانا لم اعمل بهذا وكنت فني حقول وناجح وصدور القراربصورة مفاجأة تعاونكم ,,,,,,,,
كان الله في عونكم ,,,


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## tweete (23 أبريل 2008)

لمحبي التميز والجمال



بأجمل المدن المصرية 

شقق بمدينة xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
اسقف سلاب تتيح تحديد الغرف حسب الاحتياجات 

التسليم علي الحوائط الخارجية فقط دون تقسيم داخلي - مع مداخل الماء والكهرباء والصحي

العمارة عباره عن xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ومدخل رائع من xxxxxx
مساحه خضراء من جميع الجهات

فيو رائعيطل xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

تقع وسط دوار ومساحه امامه مفتوحه خضراء 

سعر المتر xxxxxxx تدفع النصف xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

الاستلام خلال xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-- وتوجد وحدات xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

للاستعلام والمعاينة

مهندس \××××××××××××××××××××

ت\xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

القاهرة





الاعلانات غير مسموح بها بالملتقى
حسب شروط الانضمام للعضوية


----------



## tweete (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
معلش بقالي فتره مبدخلش بس غصب عني
انا زي البشمهندس بالضبط خلصت هندسه طبيه وعملت لفتره وحاليا ادرس الماجستير ولكني لم اكمل السنه الاولي التمهيديه واعمل حاليا ولكن ارجو من الله ان اكون اتمني من الله ان ادرس موضوع الاداره نعم انه فعلا موضوع مثير للاهتمام واريد ان اتعلم كيف لي ان اقوم بعمل دراسه جدوي مثلا اريد ان اقوم بمشروع صيدليه كيف لي ان اعمل دراسه جدوي اريد من حضراتكم مساعده اريد ان اقوم بعمل صيدليه كيف لي ان ادرس هذا الموضوع او مخزن ادويه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 أبريل 2008)

tweete قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> معلش بقالي فتره مبدخلش بس غصب عني
> انا زي البشمهندس بالضبط خلصت هندسه طبيه وعملت لفتره وحاليا ادرس الماجستير ولكني لم اكمل السنه الاولي التمهيديه واعمل حاليا ولكن ارجو من الله ان اكون اتمني من الله ان ادرس موضوع الاداره نعم انه فعلا موضوع مثير للاهتمام واريد ان اتعلم كيف لي ان اقوم بعمل دراسه جدوي مثلا اريد ان اقوم بمشروع صيدليه كيف لي ان اعمل دراسه جدوي اريد من حضراتكم مساعده اريد ان اقوم بعمل صيدليه كيف لي ان ادرس هذا الموضوع او مخزن ادويه



اهلا بك اخي الكريم

يمكنكم الدخول الى قسم " مكتبة ادارة المشاريع "
بقسم ادارة المشاريع

ويوجد موضوع منفصل بالمكتبة عن كل ما تبحث عنه في دراسات الجدوى 

ستجد فيه كل شيء عن دراسات الجدوى واقسامها واهميتها وكل ما يفيدك ان شاء الله​


----------



## tweete (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسفه جدا بس فعلا مكنتش اعرف لو حضرتك تعرف موقع احط في الاعلان اكون ممتنه واسفه مره تانيه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أبريل 2008)

tweete قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اسفه جدا بس فعلا مكنتش اعرف لو حضرتك تعرف موقع احط في الاعلان اكون ممتنه واسفه مره تانيه



يمكنكِ مخاطبة الادارة 
بالرابط الموجود باعلى صفحات الملتقى عن الاعلان بالملتقى

مشكورة اختنا الكريمة ولا داعي للاعتذار
فكلنا هنا اخوة ونتدارك اخطاء بعضنا البعض
​


----------



## دافي احساس (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي ابو صالح على هذه الفكره الرائعه


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (4 يونيو 2008)

في البدء اود ان اشكر جميع رواد الملتقى على ما يقدموه لنا و اود ان اشكر الاستاذ ابو صالح على هذه الفكره الرائعه.
ما دمنا في محراب الاستاذ محمود عياد نود ان يزيدنا من خبراته الكبيره في برنامج برمافيرا من تطبيقات عمليه حيث انه هناك نقص في هذا المجال ولا يوجد من كتاب للاستزاده منه غير خبرة الكبار والعالمين ونشكركم الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 يونيو 2008)

أشكر الزميل أحمد الصيداوى وأرحب به فى ملتقانا وأتمنى أن يجد الماده العلميه التى تفيده وبالنسبه للكتب التى تحوى أمثله فلن تجد ذلك متوفر فى الأسواق بصوره كبيره لأن الذى يقوم بشرح برنامج يهمه أيضاح أستخدام أدوات وتطبيقات البرنامج فى صوره مبسطه تمكنه من أستكمال الأدوات وعدم الدخول فى شرح أمثله قد تجعله يحيد عن الهدف وكذلك وسائل شرح برنامج معد مسبقا" ستكون مرهقه لمعد الكتاب أذ يجب عليه تصوير الخطوات التى يقوم فيها بشرح المثال مما يتطلب منه وقت وجهد وتكاليف ليست بسيطه على الأطلاق مع قلة المردود المالى 0
ولقد قدرنى الله أن أقوم بعمل مثال طرحته على الملتقى ( شرح برنامج بريمافيرا كامل والتجهيز له ) وهو عباره عن ست أجزاء ستجدها مطروحه فى الملتقى وكذلك هناك ملف عن كيفية عمل مستخلص مقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا مباشرة" وأكتفيت فى شرح مشروع بريمافيرا حتى مرحلة أدخال الموارد ووضحت أسلوب أضافة الموارد الى الأنشطه مع شرح تفصيلى أرجو أن تراجع هذا الملف وأعتبره بدايه إن شاء الله تفيدك كما أفادت زملاء كثير فى الملتقى وعلى فكره المبدء فى العمل فى برامج البريمافيرا ستجده واحد لجميع الأصدارات والأختلاف فقط فى أسلوب وشكل الداتا التى تحصل عليها ولكن تتشابه كلها من حيث تجهيز الداتا وأضافة العلاقات والموارد وعمل التقارير 0
أدعو لك بالتوفيق وأنا تحت أمرك فى حدود معلوماتى المتواضعه فأنا ما زلت أحبو فى مجال أدارة المشروعات والبرامج الزمنيه وهناك زملاء فى الملتقى أقدر منى بكثير فى هذا المجال على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ( أحمد العسال ، باسم منلا ، تامر المصرى ، الزعيم 2000 ) وغيرهم كثير لا تسعنى الذاكره وأعتذر لأى زميل قد أكون نسيت أسمه


----------



## م عزيزسوريا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يشرفني أن اشارك معكم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأرجو منكم جميعا دوام التواصل سواء عن طريق الملتقى أو عن طريق ******** abdciv22*************
أخوكم عبد العزيز طالب هندسة مدنية بجامعة حلب سنة أخيرة نرجو منكم الدعاء


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## virtualknight (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

م عزيزسوريا قال:


> السلام عليكم يشرفني أن اشارك معكم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأرجو منكم جميعا دوام التواصل سواء عن طريق الملتقى أو عن طريق ******** abdciv22*************
> أخوكم عبد العزيز طالب هندسة مدنية بجامعة حلب سنة أخيرة نرجو منكم الدعاء



اهلا بك اخونا الكريم 

ندعو لك الله بالتوفيق

وشرفتنا على صفحات ملتقانا جميعا


----------



## maanalzamil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي جميعا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية لكم ولمن يشارك في هذا المنتدى الرائع باطروحاته ومواضيعه وعلميته وثقافته
وشكرا لكم سلفا 

اخوتي ارجو منكم افادتي بمفردات منهج دراسة البكالوريوس في الادارة الهندسية اذا امكن ذلك ومصدر هذه المفردات اي في جامعة يدرس

مع الشكر والتقدير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزى Maanalzamil

مرحبا" بك فى ملتقى المهندسين وأنا أحب الشعب السورى وخاصة" أهل حلب لما وجدته من حسن معامله أثناء زيارتى لحلب فى إجازة عيد الفطر وأتمنى أن أكرر الزياره مرات عديده 
بالنسبه لسؤالك أعتقد أن تخصص إدارة المشروعات أصبح موجود فى كليات الهندسه ويمكنك إختيار مشروع التخرج ليكون فى إدارة المشروعات وعن الأماكن التى يمكنك فيها أخذ دورات تدريبيه أكيد لو بحثت فى حلب ستجد مكاتب أو شركات تنظم دورات تدريبيه فى هذا التخصص وبالنسبه لمفردات هذا العلم فهى ملخصه فى أبواب مكتبة ملتقى المهندسين ستجد أن مواضيع المكتبه هى تقريبا" كل بنود هذا العلم مثال ذلك ( دراسة الجدوى - المخاطر - إدارة التكاليف والموارد - التخطيط والبرامج الزمنيه - --- الخ )


----------



## maanalzamil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني ياجماعة الادارة الهندسية ارجو ارجو ارجو منكم تزويدي بمفردات منهج دراسة البكلوريوس الادارة الهندسية مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان


----------



## medhat ismail (11 يناير 2009)

yesterday I read question about "value engineering for bridge" by ahmed and Basha. I can help ,, go to faculty of engineering in zagazig and meet Dr. Ahmed and get the paper from him, or go to the faculty libarary you will find another thesis phd in value engineering by Medhat abd-elrahman youssef in 1997.


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 مارس 2009)

الاخ ابوصالح
والله يا خى انا لا اعلم كيف اشكرك على هذا التقدير ، انا بالفعل فوجئت بانك وضعت اسمى مع الاسماء المقترحة لعمل مقابلات معها رغم خبرتى القليلة بالمقارنة بالعامالقة الموجودين فى المنتدى
فى الحقيقة هذه الخطوة تعمق تعلقنا بالمنتدى الذى اصبح كبيت العائلة وتعرفت من خلاله على اصدقاء كثيرين كان اخرهم المهندس احمد العسال وغيره من الاخوة الافاضل

مشكور جدا يا اخى مرة اخرى


----------



## iraqmoon (13 أبريل 2009)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## youssef nail (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إخواني الكرام أطلب من كل من له فائدة أو كتيب أ مرجع أو مصدر ... قد يفيدني في إتمام بحتي حول هذا الموضوع:
"التواصل في إعداد المشاريع الثقافية، نموذج لمخطط تواصلي في علاقته بمشروع ثقافي"
أن يفيدني به أو ان يرسله إلى بريدي الإلكتروني:
[email protected]
و جزاكم الله خيرا
و شكرا


----------



## maiskal (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندسة عمارة طالبة ماجستير ادارة 
اشكركم على الموقع الممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا على الفائدة
اود من الاخوة المهندسين تقديم النصح لي في اختيار موضوع للبحث 
لأنني في حيرة من امري
وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو تفعيل فكرة ادراج امثلة تعليمية على برنامج ادارة المشاريع بريمفيرا 6


----------



## الابداع555 (17 يناير 2010)

شكر اخ صالح على اتاحة الفرصة ليتعارفوا الاعضاء كاسرة علميه واتاحة الفرصة لتبادل الاراء ونحن سعداء جدا لهذه المعرفه التى سوف تبحرنا فى هذا العالم الصغير والذى اتمنى ان نوسعه بحروفنا التى جمعتنا على هذا المنتدى لك شكرى


----------



## الابداع555 (17 يناير 2010)

واتطلع الى ان ادرك الكثير والكثير بالهندسة واوسع مداركى اكثر فاكثر واتمنى ان تكون خطواتى على هذا المنتدى خطوات سريعه والى الاعلى دائما ***يقولون بان الانسان اذا تخيل نفسه صغيرا فى العلم فانه يكبر وتكبر اخلاقه وياليتنى ان اصل هذا القول


----------



## الابداع555 (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتيير اخ صالح


----------



## الابداع555 (19 يناير 2010)

انا مهندسة معمارية واحب ان ابدا الماجستير ولكننى فى حيره من امرى فى اختيار الموضوع كبحث ارجو الافادة واشكركم كثيرا


----------



## الابداع555 (19 يناير 2010)

ارجو مناقشة موضوع تسرب المياة تحت المبانى ومعالجتها لاننا فى السودان هناك امثله كثيره قد واجهتنا كمهندسين من قبلى وبعدى ...وحتى بعد الحلول التى عبارة عن عوازل خرسانية رغم ذلك تتسرب بعد عدة سنوات ...ارجو الافادة بعد النقاش


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (23 يناير 2010)

*لأخوان الاعزاء
يشرفني أن أكون ضيفاً عليكم هنا في هذا المنتدى الرائع واتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقني فيما فيه الخير للجميع.*عادل ندى


----------



## الوضيحي (23 يناير 2010)

يسرني ويشرفني أن أكون ضمن القائمة لانه موضوع جميل ويستاهل المشاركة فيه


----------



## hassan.fathey (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اهلا وسهلا بكم جميع لانكنم قامتوا بعطاء كثير وكبير وكل عضو فى الملتقى له التقدير الشخص


----------



## سهيل اليماني (29 يناير 2010)

مع فائق والشكر والعرفان والاعتزاز بالانتماء الى الملتقى ارجوا الافادة عن منشاة تعبئة اسطوانات الغاز .
ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​


----------

